# WARNING WARNING WARNING BEWARE UBER ICECREAM GENERAL RELEASE



## UberIceCream (Jul 22, 2015)

If you plan to participate in UberIceCream *BEWARE!!!*

For whatever amount of money they are offering you in your city ($75 to $120), Uber will be getting a days work out of you AND rights to your name, picture, likeness, voice and biographical information FOREVER!

You will be required to sign the following release that will give Uber usage RIGHTS TO YOUR NAME, PICTURE, LIKENESS, VOICE AND BIOGRAPHICAL INFORMATION for any use in any media FOREVER!!!

Read and be warned!!

*UBER TECHNOLOGIES, INC.
ON-DEMAND PROMOTION GENERAL RELEASE*

This general release with Uber Technologies, Inc. ("Uber") must be fully completed, signed and returned to Uber.

On behalf of myself, my heirs, executors, administrators and assigns, I hereby release and forever discharge Uber Technologies, Inc., and each of its respective parent companies, affiliates, subsidiaries, suppliers, distributors, advertising or promotional agencies, and the officers, directors, shareholders, employees, successors, assigns, and agents of each of the foregoing from and against any and all liability, claims or actions of any kind whatsoever, including without limitation any and all claims or liability relating to or based upon injuries, damages or losses to persons, including death, and property which may be sustained directly or indirectly as a result of (a) my participation in the on-demand promotion taking place on July 24, 2015, or (b) any use of my name, likeness, voice and biographical information.

Furthermore, I hereby grant Uber, its agents and licensees, the irrevocable, sublicenseable, royalty-free right and license to broadcast, display, publish, reproduce, transmit and otherwise use, my name, voice, picture, other likeness, and/or biographical information for advertising, marketing, public relations or other promotional purposes in connection with the promotion, to promote Uber or its products, or for any other purpose, in perpetuity, throughout the world, in all media and formats whether now or later known or developed, without further notice or compensation therefore. I understand that Uber is not obligated to use my name, voice, picture, likeness or biographical information.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh wow.... Just wow.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

and they can have my birthright for a mess of pottage. NOT.


----------



## UberIceCream (Jul 22, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> This is some funny $h*! LMAO
> chi1cabby did you see this. OP is new today too with awesome UberPeepName!


I'm not really new, I'm just in disguise! When Uber sent me this to sign I was so offended that I felt like I had to warn other drivers who may not read it or understand it!!


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

chi1cabby isn't there an app to disable Uber App permissions on cameras & mics? LOL. Ice Cream drivers may want to get that app! Those recordings are royalty-free FOREVER!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> app to disable Uber App permissions


App Permissions Manager on Google Play for Android phones. IPhone users can block unwanted App Permissions through the IOS operating system.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Lol. Pretty sure I've signed the same with Apple regarding use of their iTunes software.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> Lol. Pretty sure I've signed the same with Apple regarding use of their iTunes software.


Pretty sure? Meaning, you don't know, didn't read it or read it and can't remember?


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> Lol. Pretty sure I've signed the same with Apple regarding use of their iTunes software.


Maybe Facebook but not Apple. Tim Cook is HUGE on individuals privacy rights. 
Also Uber Ice Cream TOS says they can record and publish you forever without paying you. That's bs. AND that's coming from Uber, a company with something on their app called God View. And Uber was busted abusing the God View last year to stalk and intimidate a journalist. For which TK has admitted and apologized publicly!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Maybe Facebook but not Apple. Tim Cook is HUGE on individuals privacy rights.
> Also Uber Ice Cream TOS says they can record and publish you forever without paying you. That's bs. AND that's coming from Uber, a company with something on their app called God View. And Uber was busted abusing the God View last year to stalk and intimidate a journalist. For which TK has admitted and apologized publicly!


This sort of paragraph is often found in entertainment contracts like record deals, etc.. I can't imagine what Uber wants with that.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> This sort of paragraph is often found in entertainment contracts like record deals, etc.. I can't imagine what Uber wants with that.


Exactly! What DOES Uber want?
Uber is also known for calling drivers to ask permission to use their name on articles Uber PR publishes. Then Uber PR writes an article and publishes it as if it came from an Uber driver.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Exactly! What DOES Uber want?
> Uber is also known for calling drivers to ask permission to use their name on articles Uber PR publishes. Then Uber PR writes an article and publishes it as if it came from an Uber driver.


There it is....


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

They actually called me today to see if I would participate in the ice cream catastrophe. Luckily I didn't answer and they left a message. Amazing, they know how to use the phone when it is to their benefit. What if I took the ice cream and then went and started a homeless ice cream giveaway in the tenderloin?


----------



## UberIceCream (Jul 22, 2015)

I should clarify too that this is *not* the entirety of the agreement. This is merely the General Release that is attached with the *Raiser Promotional Join and Support Agreement*. Each is a separately signed document.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

You are concerned about them using your likeness, but you are not concerned that you are asked to sign away all liability? That means if you get in an accident, they would not be responsible as they normally are.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

This release is not very vanilla..........


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberLou said:


> This release is not very vanilla..........


 Could be a Rocky Road for the driver.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

If you volunteered to do this you may
get Breyer's remorse


----------



## Doubler (Dec 9, 2014)

UberLou said:


> If you volunteered to do this you may
> get Breyer's remorse


Thanks for opting into our special promotion scheduled for this Friday! Many more partners opted in for the event than anticipated and we now have all the help we need. Even though the event is full, this is a great weekend to get out and drive as demand continues to grow in Daytona Beach.

We'll keep you on our backup list for Friday in case a slot becomes available and will be sure reach out about future promotions.

Uber on,
Team Uber Daytona Beach


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

UberIceCream said:


> I'm not really new, I'm just in disguise! When Uber sent me this to sign I was so offended that I felt like I had to warn other drivers who may not read it or understand it!!


Thanks. Greatly Appreciative.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Doubler said:


> Thanks for opting into our special promotion scheduled for this Friday! Many more partners opted in for the event than anticipated and we now have all the help we need. Even though the event is full, this is a great weekend to get out and drive as demand continues to grow in Daytona Beach.
> 
> We'll keep you on our backup list for Friday in case a slot becomes available and will be sure reach out about future promotions.
> 
> ...


Wow! They really gave you the pistachio!


----------



## LaustinAustin (Jun 29, 2015)

Just chocolate up to experience


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

If I fall and get a strawberry on my Neapolichin I won't be compensated.

*yay reward for lamest ice cream pun*


----------



## Fat Jack (Jul 5, 2015)

It's a sherbet you'll be traveling a rocky road.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Beware of the cones!! Also the weather report calls for sprinkles!

TOP that.....


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

If I'm delivering ice cream can I still get pings to p/u pax...you know like passengers with names like Ben or jerry? What if they need rides to petco to p/u some phish food or some bananas for their funky monkey.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Uber makes me melt like hot fudge on a sundae


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Adbam said:


> If I'm delivering ice cream can I still get pings to p/u pax...you know like passengers with names like Ben or jerry? What if they need rides to petco to p/u some phish food or some bananas for their funky monkey.


Dub champion!


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

The idea of getting a parking ticket while I wait for some entitled ******s to come down and pick up their ice cream is so enticing. They are offering 23 per hour in SF(not enough). What are the rates elsewhere?


----------



## REBU22 (Jun 1, 2015)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> They actually called me today to see if I would participate in the ice cream catastrophe. Luckily I didn't answer and they left a message. Amazing, they know how to use the phone when it is to their benefit. What if I took the ice cream and then went and started a homeless ice cream giveaway in the tenderloin?


Post that phone number, just like Trump did Lindsay Graham's....


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

Minneapolis: You will be compensated a flat $15/hr throughout the promotion period. Please confirm your attendance by filling out the form below.


----------



## UberIceCream (Jul 22, 2015)

From the Agreement drivers are required to sign:

2. SUPPORT FEE

2.1 In return for general support during the Available Hours the Partner will receive from Raiser a fee of $15 per hour ("Support Fee")

2.2 The Support Fee as mentioned in article 2.1 above will be calculated weekly and will be the difference, if any, between the minimum guaranteed Fares reduced by the amount of gross Fares for the Rides earned by the Partner during the Available Hours in a given week less the Fee to be paid by the Partner to Raiser for the Service as stated in the Software Sublicense and Online Services Agreement.

2.3 Payment of the remaining support fee shall be made by Raiser to the Partner within seven working days after receipt of an invoice. The invoice shall be issued by Raiser through a self billing system.


----------



## moni4nuttin (Oct 22, 2014)

Uber gets emboldened by the day. Thank God I quit with no regrets. Those were the golden years when uber had a conscience.


----------



## UberIceCream (Jul 22, 2015)

It's not called a "Join and Support Agreement" for nothing:

1. DRIVING SERVICE AVAILABILITY

1.1 The Partner will provide a general support service to Raiser during the hours in a given week as agreed upon with Raiser ("Available Hours") and as specified in a Weekly Schedule.

1.2 The Weekly Schedule will be updated on a weekly basis as agreed by Raiser and the Partner and provided by Raiser to the Partner .

1.3 The Partner will:
a. support Raiser in all communications
b. if requested by Raiser, actively engage other Partners or Drivers
c. refrain from speaking negatively on Raiser's business and business concept in public.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you for the info UberIceCream 
I'll be putting this scam on ice!
#UberOFFIceCream


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

I signed up in seconds, have a 4.84 rating with 1,700 trips and a 2016 car. No call, no email. Apparently I suck.


----------



## UberIceCream (Jul 22, 2015)

Lando74 said:


> I signed up in seconds, have a 4.84 rating with 1,700 trips and a 2016 car. No call, no email. Apparently I suck.


No, you probably just weren't excited enough!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

UberIceCream said:


> 2.2 The Support Fee as mentioned in article 2.1 above will be calculated weekly and will be the difference, if any, between the minimum guaranteed Fares reduced by the amount of gross Fares for the Rides earned by the Partner during the Available Hours in a given week less the Fee to be paid by the Partner to Raiser for the Service as stated in the Software Sublicense and Online Services Agreement.


HUH?? Sounds like double talk to me. Is there a lawyer in the house?


----------



## UberIceCream (Jul 22, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> HUH?? Sounds like double talk to me. Is there a lawyer in the house?


I'm not a lawyer so this is only what I think, but I think it means that Uber will take their 20% cut AND if you take any other rides during that period, they will deduct it from the $75 they are going to pay. So if you get a $12 ride during the promotion they will only pay you $63 for the Service Fee (not $75), plus the $12, so you still only get $75 total, less Uber's 20%

Anyone else care to translate that clause? Please?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> HUH?? Sounds like double talk to me. Is there a lawyer in the house?


Read it again. It's pretty basic. If the guarantee is $15/hour and you are online for 5 hours they will ensure you make $75 minus 20%.... or..... $60 (after their 20%).


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

If however you make more than $75 they will not pay you any extra.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberIceCream said:


> If you plan to participate in UberIceCream *BEWARE!!!*
> 
> For whatever amount of money they are offering you in your city ($75 to $120), Uber will be getting a days work out of you AND rights to your name, picture, likeness, voice and biographical information FOREVER!
> 
> ...


^^^
They left out the old economy broad at the massage parlor with the shakey hands that are covered with age spots and reek of the Mobil 1 that she rubs all over you while a Pall Mall Red dangles from her thin, chapped lips.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberLou said:


> If you volunteered to do this you may
> get Breyer's remorse


^^^
Or Bend Over and Jerry's.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Boom Chocolatta...


----------



## UberIceCream (Jul 22, 2015)

ENTIRE AGREEMENT:

*RAISER PROMOTIONAL JOIN AND SUPPORT AGREEMENT*

*THE UNDERSIGNED*

I. Raiser, LLC (a limited liability company) "Raiser" and
II. Partner Name, Address (hereinafter, the "Partner"

The undersigned under I and II hereinafter collectively to be referred to as the "Parties" and each as "Party". The definitions as set out in the Raiser Software Sublicense and Online Services Agreement (as defined hereinafter) will apply to this Join and Support Agreement.

WHEREAS:

a. Raiser and the Partner have entered into a Software Sublicense and Online Services Agreement according to which Raiser will supply services to the Partner in return for a Fee

b. Raiser does not provide passenger transport services of any kind to Customers who may also be users of the App

c. The App is offered to users free of charge, and

d. Raiser's business success in the following promotional event: Uber Ice Cream 2015 will also depend on the Partner's preparedness to provide his/her full support to Raiser's business concept by being available to provide services to users of the App.

NOW IT IS HEREBY AGREED AS FOLLOWS

1. *DRIVING SERVICE AVAILABILITY *

1.1 The Partner will provide a general support services to Raiser during the hours in a given week as agreed upon with Raiser ("Available Hours") and as specified in a Weekly Schedule.

1.2 The Weekly Schedule will be updated on a weekly basis as agreed by Raiser and the Partner and provided by Raiser to the Partner .

1.3 The Partner will:
a. support Raiser in all communications
b. if requested by Raiser, actively engage other Partners or Drivers
c. refrain from speaking negatively on Raiser's business and business concept in public.

2. *SUPPORT FEE*

2.1 In return for general support during the Available Hours the Partner will receive from Raiser a fee of $15 per hour ("Support Fee")

2.2 The Support Fee as mentioned in article 2.1 above will be calculated weekly and will be the difference, if any, between the minimum guaranteed Fares reduced by the amount of gross Fares for the Rides earned by the Partner during the Available Hours in a given week less the Fee to be paid by the partner to Raiser for the Service as stated in the Software Sublicense and Online Services Agreement.

2.3 Payment of the remaining support fee shall be made by Raiser to the Partner within seven working days after receipt of an invoice. The invoice shall be issued by Raiser through a self billing system.

3. *TERM AND TERMINATION*

3.1 This Join and Support Agreement shall commence as of 9 AM MST on 24 July 2015

3.2 This Join and Support Agreement will be effective for a limited period of time of 8 hours ("Term") and will terminate automatically by operation of law after the lapse of the Term

3.3 Either party may terminate this Join and Support Agreement before the end of the Term by written notice with due observance of a notice period of 7 (seven) calendar days.

4. *SOFTWARE LICENSE AGREEMENT*

4.1 The Partner hereby confirms that it has (i) received a copy of the Raiser Software Sublicense and Online Services Agreement ("Software Sublicense Agreement") and (ii) read and understood the Software Sublicense Agreement.

4.2 The Partner hereby accepts the Software Sublicense Agreement and agrees to adhere to, be bound by and to comply with the Software Sublicense Agreement (as may be amended from time to time).

5. *GOVERNING LAW AND JURISDICTION *

5.1 Any conflicts or disputes arising out or in connection with this Join and Support Agreement shall exclusively be submitted to and dealt with a competent Court in California.

THUS AGREED UPON AND signed by the Parties on --- (Date)


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

So partners are not being paid $15/hr over & above the fares customers paid? & Uber is going to take 20% ($3) of each $15 paid out? That is pure BS.

Looks like Uber makes up the rules as it goes along.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

UberIceCream said:


> If you plan to participate in UberIceCream *BEWARE!!!*
> 
> For whatever amount of money they are offering you in your city ($75 to $120), Uber will be getting a days work out of you AND rights to your name, picture, likeness, voice and biographical information FOREVER!
> 
> ...


hmm all of this just for ice cream


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Yeah why the **** would you sign up to deliver food and I've cream anyway
More money in delivering pizzas and most pay back some expenses at least

Some people are worse for Uber market than illegal immigrants


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberIceCream said:


> If you plan to participate in UberIceCream *BEWARE!!!*
> 
> For whatever amount of money they are offering you in your city ($75 to $120), Uber will be getting a days work out of you AND rights to your name, picture, likeness, voice and biographical information FOREVER!
> 
> ...


I'm a photographer by trade, and that sounds like a standard model release.

The big difference is, models are paid big bucks.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

cant wait for uber tamales


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I'm a photographer by trade, and that sounds like a standard model release.
> 
> The big difference is, models are paid big bucks.


Already mentioned that. It's an entertainment industry paragraph.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> hmm all of this just for ice cream


^^^
Yeh... by the time you get done reading and signing, the cone is a puddle.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeh... by the time you get done reading and signing, the cone is a puddle.


Hahaha!!! Who pays the cleaning fee for that?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I thought this was some sick joke until I saw one of these weirdos doing 45mph on I-285 with flags and signs on his late model Honda Accord. I give that ice cream an hour in this hot ass Georgia heat...lolol! Like is said...I think Uber is becoming some crazy social experiment to see how far desperate people will go down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

I didn't have to sign the model/likeness contract mentioned in this post and it's a straight 15$ an hour no 20% taken. I had my doubts.....but I'm gonna say I like it. We were given coolers and dry ice so it's all rock solid.

I wouldn't say it's super successful in my town but I'm OK with that because there is no pressure. I get money no matter what.

I've made a few people happy today and no one has been in my car. I think I would do this again.

Ps I think I may have some ice cream left over when this is over so my kids might be happy also.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lando74 said:


> I signed up in seconds, have a 4.84 rating with 1,700 trips and a 2016 car. No call, no email. Apparently I suck.


According to Uber's policy sucking isn't enough. You have to swallow.

Make sure to have mints and water...


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

Ugh! The thought that it's actually someones job - someone who spent who knows how much on tuition to obtain a law degree - to sit around in some office cubicle among what I can only imagine are dozens of in house attorneys and have to come up with all that legal bs nonsense in order for Uber to cover its tracks while a bunch of 1099 workers drive around with a cooler full of ice cream for $15/hour.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


>


Delivering ice cream in an E class. ****ing hilarious


----------



## Libercontrarian (Dec 21, 2014)

UberLou said:


> If you volunteered to do this you may
> get Breyer's remorse


Niiiiiice. I see what you did there!


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Yes much free ice cream at my house (6 days worth). I got some dry ice to make fake bombs or fog. No uber marking ice cream magnets and pins rhat my daughter will repurpose for her upcoming icecream party she already had planned.

I sold $100 dollars worth of ice cream and made $100. I don't think Uber or the ice cream company is very happy.

I can honestly say that today, today the driver came out on top!
(Tomorrow is a different story)


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> Hahaha!!! Who pays the cleaning fee for that?


^^^
I don't know... but stay in a Good Humor.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

moni4nuttin said:


> Uber gets emboldened by the day. Thank God I quit with no regrets. Those were the golden years when uber had a conscience.


I'm dumbfounded people still line up to work for these scumbags, totally dumbfounded.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> I'm a photographer by trade, and that sounds like a standard model release.
> 
> The big difference is, models are paid big bucks.


The drivers pay Uber big bucks.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I'm dumbfounded people still line up to work for these scumbags, totally dumbfounded.


They could be chasing that "high or thrill" when they started off making decent money when the rates were much higher and less drivers. Like a gambler, it's this week that there make the big score.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> They could be chasing that "high or thrill" when they started off making decent money when the rates were much higher and less drivers. Like a gambler, it's this week that there make the big score.


I started at $1.40/mile, did it for (4) months, with about (2) of those months being at $1.15/mile, and I'm still banging my head against the wall wondering how I could have been so stupid.

A guy at work said he might start driving for Uber. Of course I immediately gave him my opinion/the truth about the scumbags, and told him he wouldn't make any money at it, and he was risking a lot, including his car. His reply, "I'm just gonna do it a little on the weekends." DOH!!

Yes, Uber will always have drivers. They say there's one born every minute.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I started at $1.40/mile, did it for (4) months, with about (2) of those months being at $1.15/mile, and I'm still banging my head against the wall wondering how I could have been so stupid.
> 
> A guy at work said he might start driving for Uber. Of course I immediately gave him my opinion/the truth about the scumbags, and told him he wouldn't make any money at it, and he was risking a lot, including his car. His reply, "I'm just gonna do it a little on the weekends." DOH!!
> 
> Yes, Uber will always have drivers. They say there's one born every minute.


I think in the case of being sucked into uber, it's more 10 or more a minute. In a couple of years perhaps a 12 step program (uberolics anonymous).


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I started at $1.40/mile, did it for (4) months, with about (2) of those months being at $1.15/mile, and I'm still banging my head against the wall wondering how I could have been so stupid.
> 
> A guy at work said he might start driving for Uber. Of course I immediately gave him my opinion/the truth about the scumbags, and told him he wouldn't make any money at it, and he was risking a lot, including his car. His reply, "I'm just gonna do it a little on the weekends." DOH!!
> 
> Yes, Uber will always have drivers. They say there's one born every minute.


You can make a few bucks with it on weekends; that's not untrue. You're also not going to run your car into the ground working those limited hours.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

I did the Ice Cream thing yesterday. It was fun and an easy $245 that I wouldn't have made on a Friday.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Honkadonk said:


> You can make a few bucks with it on weekends; that's not untrue. You're also not going to run your car into the ground working those limited hours.


To each their own. It's $1.00/mile here. My wheels aren't turning a single mile for that. For the life of me, I can't see how someone can justify the extremely high risk and nearly non-existent pay.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> To each their own. It's $1.00/mile here. My wheels aren't turning a single mile for that. For the life of me, I can't see how someone can justify the extremely high risk and nearly non-existent pay.


I think the system has issues but I find you to be quite hyperbolic in most of your posts. You seem to just be an anti-uber propaganda machine; which, honestly, doesn't seem that effective to stop drivers from trying.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

"I could teach you, but I'll have to charge."


----------



## UberIceCream (Jul 22, 2015)

Uber-licious said:


> I did the Ice Cream thing yesterday. It was fun and an easy $245 that I wouldn't have made on a Friday.


But then again, you're contractually obligated to say that.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> "I could teach you, but I'll have to charge."
> 
> View attachment 10345
> 
> ...


Lmao! Guess this is what you gotta do to get those cheap bastards to tip these days.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Honkadonk said:


> I think the system has issues but I find you to be quite hyperbolic in most of your posts. You seem to just be an anti-uber propaganda machine; which, honestly, doesn't seem that effective to stop drivers from trying.


I just speak the truth. Those that are determined to do it anyway, will, most likely, but if any intelligent person does their homework I believe they'll realize it's a losing proposition. I take it you drive for Uber?


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Honkadonk said:


> I think the system has issues but I find you to be quite hyperbolic in most of your posts. You seem to just be an anti-uber propaganda machine; which, honestly, doesn't seem that effective to stop drivers from trying.


you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink it, so in Orlando I tell people that are thinking about it is @ $0.75 you only get $0.60 so you are sitting right on top of a pax, take him out to the burbs, drop off nothing there so you head back into town = $0.30 a mile (same case for the airport bc we can't pickup, pls tolls) SO how many miles will it take you to make $50? You still want to try it? Oh yeah there is almost no tips and we should talk about gas and such...


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Honkadonk said:


> doesn't seem that effective to stop drivers from trying


How would you know? Maybe it's extremely effective. Maybe I'll single-handedly take Uber down by discouraging drivers on this very site, one by one.



Honkadonk said:


> I think the system has issues


Has issues? Really? You've got to be kidding me. To me, a few bugs in the app would be, "issues." Maybe getting your pay deposited a day late, or an incentive not being paid correctly, might be termed, "issues." Uber, at least 'X' in most places, is a scam! The numbers don't lie. Uber lies, but not the numbers.

So, you're a 'Member?' Isn't that about (2) posts away from being a 'New Member?' Which is where nearly all of the pro-Uber propaganda seems to originate from?

Did I mention the numbers don't lie?


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> How would you know? Maybe it's extremely effective. Maybe I'll single-handedly take Uber down by discouraging drivers on this very site, one by one.
> 
> Has issues? Really? You've got to be kidding me. To me, a few bugs in the app would be, "issues." Maybe getting your pay deposited a day late, or an incentive not being paid correctly, might be termed, "issues." Uber, at least 'X' in most places, is a scam! The numbers don't lie. Uber lies, but not the numbers.
> 
> ...


Chill, dawg. I'm just saying people don't tend to listen to the crazy old guy hollerin' conspiracy on the corner.

I do drive part time. My stint has an expiration and will only be a month total. This was more like 'something to do' while looking for a job that isn't shitty. And I totally agree with you that this operation is awful for the driver and I would NEVER recommend someone try to do this as a full time gig (especially not in my immediate area).

But as a short-term, part-time thing I think it's alright to make a couple bucks if you need the money. Just gotta know the hours and know the system and how to benefit.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> This sort of paragraph is often found in entertainment contracts like record deals, etc.. I can't imagine what Uber wants with that.


POST # 12 /Uber Kraus: "Ahoy!" and
Welcome to "Bostonian
Bison's World O' #[F]JberFact$ 2015"

LAST YEAR: #6 Most Hated Company in
America. With this "Privacy Raping" can
1st Place MHC/USA be far off?

LAST YEAR: #2 Notable and "Lion of
the Southern Hemisphere," OZzie Orig-
inal Sydney Uber, compared Notes with
Casuale Haberdasher and They Reached
Agreement that, whether by Psychiatric
Defect (Hypomania) or Amoral Posturing,
APP THIEF and International Scofflaw
#Travis K. Whatapr••k!, has been "living
vicariously" as Evil Electronic Overlord
"Big Brother", THE Antagonist in George
Orwell's Dystopian Novel "1984". His
Ultimate "Crowd Wow-er" for the Fratty
Boi [MisAd]VENTURE Capitalists is a
BIGSCREEN PowerPoint of his Proprie-
tary "Godview" Software, wherein, with
OZ-like Wizardry, and smirkily casual
asides to the faithful, he Demonstrates 
how invasively he can Leverage his I.T.
Minions, representative of the "Thought 
Police" in "1984". Additional Justification
for his "Bottomless Duplicity" (thanks, C1C)
is Available via Cultish Adherance to Ayn
Randian Principles. "Personal Responsibility"?
"Humanity"? Pffft! Proletariat Pish-posh.
He OWNS the Patent on A♡♡hole......Proudly.

☆ ☆ THE TRUTH ABOUT #[F]UBER ☆ ☆
Avarice+Deceit+Hubris+Schadenfreude

Bison Endures.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Honkadonk said:


> Chill, dawg. I'm just saying people don't tend to listen to the crazy old guy hollerin' conspiracy on the corner.
> 
> I do drive part time. My stint has an expiration and will only be a month total. This was more like 'something to do' while looking for a job that isn't shitty. And I totally agree with you that this operation is awful for the driver and I would NEVER recommend someone try to do this as a full time gig (especially not in my immediate area).
> 
> But as a short-term, part-time thing I think it's alright to make a couple bucks if you need the money. Just gotta know the hours and know the system and how to benefit.


I understand if you're trying it temporarily. I put in (4) months, which isn't exactly a long time, but it was long enough to watch my earnings decrease rapidly, and to find out what Kalanick and his corrupt company was really about. I averaged about (70) hours per week, and I know my city very well. I experimented with different hours too, so I did _"know the hours and know the system"_ in order to get screwed the least. It's not even close to being worth it. I actually enjoyed the work, and most (at least many) of the riders, but I wouldn't do all the work, take all the responsibility and risk, just to hand over the money to a greedy asshole like Travis Kalanick. If most people would stand up and say we're not going to be taken advantage of, Uber would be forced to pay some money. Unfortunately, there are many that are desperate, some that are just gullible, and others that probably don't even realize how badly they're actually getting screwed, and won't until they don't have gas money. The only way Uber is going to work is by having automated vehicles, which are getting very close, and to not have to worry about trying to lie to and scam enough people to keep the revolving door of drivers spinning for this scummy outfit. When the driverless cars arrive, then Uber can provide their insanely cheap rides, and only have to worry about the expense of making more billionaires, paying off lawsuits, and repairing vehicles that ex-Uber drivers routinely vandalize. 

A quick note: A guy at work mentioned he might start driving for Uber. I told him everything about the job (and company), and the fact that he would make very, very little money, and that he was putting himself and his vehicle at great risk. His reply: I'm only gonna do it a little on the weekends. I'm not sure how you convince anyone like that. Let them put their hand in the fire to figure out it's hot, I guess.

*Uber - Yeah, We Suck, but You're Stupid Enough to Take it!*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> I think in the case of being sucked into uber, it's more 10 or more a minute. In a couple of years perhaps a 12 step program (uberolics anonymous).


I know in AA the first step in their 12-step program is: _*We admitted we were powerless over alcohol-that our lives had become unmanageable.
*_
Uberolics first step should be: *We realized we were ultimately powerful over Uber, and told them to go **** themselves, which immediately made our lives blissful and manageable.*


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I understand if you're trying it temporarily. I put in (4) months, which isn't exactly a long time, but it was long enough to watch my earnings decrease rapidly, and to find out what Kalanick and his corrupt company was really about. I averaged about (70) hours per week, and I know my city very well. I experimented with different hours too, so I did _"know the hours and know the system"_ in order to get screwed the least. It's not even close to being worth it. I actually enjoyed the work, and most (at least many) of the riders, but I wouldn't do all the work, take all the responsibility and risk, just to hand over the money to a greedy asshole like Travis Kalanick. If most people would stand up and say we're not going to be taken advantage of, Uber would be forced to pay some money. Unfortunately, there are many that are desperate, some that are just gullible, and others that probably don't even realize how badly they're actually getting screwed, and won't until they don't have gas money. The only way Uber is going to work is by having automated vehicles, which are getting very close, and to not have to worry about trying to lie to and scam enough people to keep the revolving door of drivers spinning for this scummy outfit. When the driverless cars arrive, then Uber can provide their insanely cheap rides, and only have to worry about the expense of making more billionaires, paying off lawsuits, and repairing vehicles that ex-Uber drivers routinely vandalize.
> 
> A quick note: A guy at work mentioned he might start driving for Uber. I told him everything about the job (and company), and the fact that he would make very, very little money, and that he was putting himself and his vehicle at great risk. His reply: I'm only gonna do it a little on the weekends. I'm not sure how you convince anyone like that. Let them put their hand in the fire to figure out it's hot, I guess.
> 
> *Uber - Yeah, We Suck, but You're Stupid Enough to Take it!*


I actually do like the work right now. I find driving fares to be much less stressful compared to driving delivery. Delivery was always a feeling of being rushed to handle all the orders and getting blamed because there's traffic everywhere during prime hours in NJ, slow drivers, trains, etc. and your manager didn't think to bring in extra people for a Saturday that week. And my pay often didn't reflect my work as much as it reflected circumstances out of my control.

So at least with Uber I say "**** this" for an hour or two and go sit in a cafe; or dick around until I find a surge fare. There are definitely good sides to the job which are, unfortunately, largely overshadowed by the glaring issues.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 12 /Uber Kraus: "Ahoy!" and
> Welcome to "Bostonian
> Bison's World O' #[F]JberFact$ 2015"
> 
> ...


The Buffalo rules!

Uber IS The Thought Police, or at least, believe they are.

We are living in a police state, but no one seems to know it.

_"When the Rule of Law disappears, we are ruled by the whims of men." _
― Tiffany Madison

Can _Soma Vacations_ be far off? I'm not liking this *Brave New World*.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Honkadonk said:


> I actually do like the work right now. I find driving fares to be much less stressful compared to driving delivery. Delivery was always a feeling of being rushed to handle all the orders and getting blamed because there's traffic everywhere during prime hours in NJ, slow drivers, trains, etc. and your manager didn't think to bring in extra people for a Saturday that week. And my pay often didn't reflect my work as much as it reflected circumstances out of my control.
> 
> So at least with Uber I say "**** this" for an hour or two and go sit in a cafe; or dick around until I find a surge fare. There are definitely good sides to the job which are, unfortunately, largely overshadowed by the glaring issues.


I hope it works for what you're wanting out of it. I just don't want others to go into it totally disillusioned. I know there was more than a few that got suckered into the auto. leasing scam, and I feel especially bad for them. I'm sure many thought they had found the answer to their financial nightmares, only to find that their condition had only gotten worse...much worse.

I'm obviously over-the-top with my opinions/posts on here, but ultimately, I hope that my experience, and that of many other drivers on here can dissuade would-be new drivers from making the mistake. I do realize some people claim that it's working for them, and I hope that's true. I guess it depends on what you're willing to do, and for what compensation. I wanted a full-time job with reasonable compensation. Uber wasn't even close, especially at $1.00/mile now. I guess that's why you never see their *"Make $100,000 a Year"* blatant lie ads. anymore. The last ad. I saw said, *"Make Up to $12/Hour in Fares." *Just a little discrepancy there. $12/Hour in total fares, wow.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I hope it works for what you're wanting out of it. I just don't want others to go into it totally disillusioned. I know there was more than a few that got suckered into the auto. leasing scam, and I feel especially bad for them. I'm sure many thought they had found the answer to their financial nightmares, only to find that their condition had only gotten worse...much worse.
> 
> I'm obviously over-the-top with my opinions/posts on here, but ultimately, I hope that my experience, and that of many other drivers on here can dissuade would-be new drivers from making the mistake. I do realize some people claim that it's working for them, and I hope that's true. I guess it depends on what you're willing to do, and for what compensation. I wanted a full-time job with reasonable compensation. Uber wasn't even close, especially at $1.00/mile now. I guess that's why you never see their *"Make $100,000 a Year"* blatant lie ads. anymore. The last ad. I saw said, *"Make Up to $12/Hour in Fares." *Just a little discrepancy there. $12/Hour in total fares, wow.


I'm still seeing $750/week, $35/hr ads. Then I get texts saying I should go drive at the shore for $40/hr

Yeah, I would feel bad for the car lease people. Anyone getting roped into that stuff is in for a bad time. Most likely working 60 hour weeks and just hardly affording car payments.


----------



## MagicOOB (Jul 28, 2015)

Adbam said:


> Yes much free ice cream at my house (6 days worth). I got some dry ice to make fake bombs or fog. No uber marking ice cream magnets and pins rhat my daughter will repurpose for her upcoming icecream party she already had planned.
> 
> I sold $100 dollars worth of ice cream and made $100. I don't think Uber or the ice cream company is very happy.
> 
> ...


Well I know you said you made $100... But maybe you should show the evidence of this. This is not an attack on you!

I was also a driver on july twenty-fourth two thousand fifteen who delivered 99 ice creams; I only sold or delivered 99 ice creams because one of the packages broke open and was spilling dipping dots, so of course that one could not be sold. 
In the contract agreement I read earlier it stated that raiser or is it Rasier; anyway it states that they will receive an invoice after seven days, and it has not been seven days yet.
Meaning that since today is only July twenty eighth two thousand fifteen and it has not yet been seven days, they haven't even been notified yet via invoice that you are to be paid for service rendered. 
I client never pays until they're notified via invoice of the monies owed; and that's exactly what an invoice is, so if they haven't received it, you haven't been paid and they have no record of you working on July twenty-fourth two thousand fifteen.

I only came to this forum because I was very curious about why I also havent been acknowledged by uber staff or paid as of yet, and after multiple emails, three to be exact and with no response after 4 days I figured I had better see what other drivers were saying about their experience with the Uber Ice Cream promotion.

I was going to add a screenshot of what I see in my dashboard earnings section but the view has changed and only reflects a brief over of the money earned from actual uber ride requests! 
But before this view changed, every uber ice cream that was requested and delivered showed a value of zero dollars where normally you would see the fare amount calculated. Now this view is completely gone!


----------



## UberIceCream (Jul 22, 2015)

MagicOOB said:


> In the contract agreement I read earlier it stated that raiser or is it Rasier;


Wow! I never noticed this before! Is it RAISER or RASIER?

I checked the Partner Agreement and guess what? It is printed BOTH WAYS!

If you go by the Title, it's RAISER, LLC (in most of the U.S.). If you read the first paragraph, it's RASIER, LLC. It's also RASIER-CA, LLC, for California and RASIER-PA, LLC, for Pennsylvania.

The insurance document says RASIER, LLC.

So it appears that the Title of the Partner Agreement is WRONG!!

I wonder what that means and why no one has ever noticed before -- especially the 100+ lawyers that were certainly involved in its construction.

Again, WOW!! And this is who we work with. Or is it?


----------



## UberIceCream (Jul 22, 2015)

MagicOOB said:


> Well I know you said you made $100... But maybe you should show the evidence of this. This is not an attack on you!
> 
> I was also a driver on july twenty-fourth two thousand fifteen who delivered 99 ice creams; I only sold or delivered 99 ice creams because one of the packages broke open and was spilling dipping dots, so of course that one could not be sold.
> In the contract agreement I read earlier it stated that raiser or is it Rasier; anyway it states that they will receive an invoice after seven days, and it has not been seven days yet.
> ...


So in your Partner Payment Statement that you should have received Monday (7-27) in an email and to be paid Thursday (7-30), there is no mention of the promotion and no indication that you are being paid for it?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberIceCream said:


> Wow! I never noticed this before! Is it RAISER or RASIER?
> 
> I checked the Partner Agreement and guess what? It is printed BOTH WAYS!
> 
> ...


^^^
It's a shell game. 
Raiser LLC is probably held by Rasier, CA and both are probably held by Rasier, PA.


----------



## MagicOOB (Jul 28, 2015)

UberIceCream said:


> So in your Partner Payment Statement that you should have received Monday (7-27) in an email and to be paid Thursday (7-30), there is no mention of the promotion and no indication that you are being paid for it?


uberIceCream...
That is correct. 
I am just going to wait the seven days and see what happens, which is fair because it states it in the contract. 
But I do have to say that the only thing that bothers me is not receiving a response to my inquiries. 
I have over the course of three days not received a response to any of my emails requests, and this has never happened before; for usually when I send uber partner support an email they get back to me with a response fairly quickly. Usually within a few hours, but never a whole day let alone three days. It's almost as if I'm being ignored or their holding out to respond for some reason.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

MagicOOB said:


> uberIceCream...
> That is correct.
> I am just going to wait the seven days and see what happens, which is fair because it states it in the contract.
> But I do have to say that the only thing that bothers me is not receiving a response to my inquiries.
> I have over the course of three days not received a response to any of my emails requests, and this has never happened before; for usually when I send uber partner support an email they get back to me with a response fairly quickly. Usually within a few hours, but never a whole day let alone three days. It's almost as if I'm being ignored or their holding out to respond for some reason.


^^^
They're probably just taking inventory of the 'dipping dots'.


----------



## UberIceCream (Jul 22, 2015)

MagicOOB said:


> uberIceCream...
> That is correct.
> I am just going to wait the seven days and see what happens, which is fair because it states it in the contract.
> But I do have to say that the only thing that bothers me is not receiving a response to my inquiries.
> I have over the course of three days not received a response to any of my emails requests, and this has never happened before; for usually when I send uber partner support an email they get back to me with a response fairly quickly. Usually within a few hours, but never a whole day let alone three days. It's almost as if I'm being ignored or their holding out to respond for some reason.


Interesting! Here's what it actually says:

2.3 Payment of the remaining support fee shall be made by Rasier to the Partner within seven working days after receipt of an invoice. The invoice shall be issued by Raiser through a self billing system.

Since Rasier could technically issue the invoice whenever they want to (there doesn't appear to be any requirement as to when they'll do that only that you'll get paid seven days afterwards) you could be waiting a long time.

I sure hope not!


----------



## MagicOOB (Jul 28, 2015)

UberIceCream said:


> Interesting! Here's what it actually says:
> 
> 2.3 Payment of the remaining support fee shall be made by Rasier to the Partner within seven working days after receipt of an invoice. The invoice shall be issued by Raiser through a self billing system.
> 
> ...


I will definitely let everyone know when I get either paid or notified of payment to be received which ever comes first.


----------



## SuM_StoNeR (Jul 5, 2015)

Glad I didn't go that morning to that meeting, lol!


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

I got paid even though it didn't show up until 7pm on monday. I did also email and text Uber "ice cream" special # reminding them. I never post pay statements so I if you guys don't belive me I don't care. I talk to much shiz about uber on this forum and I'm not posting anything that proves who I am. 

I joined this forum, after 9 months of reading it because I want to help other drivers and relate about some of the same issues. Read all my posts and threads. I'm pro driver. I don't trust uber.

I was very worried about going to this event because of this thread. I am thankful that this thead was posted though.

My city didn't have the "model likeness" contract but did have the other "2.3" contract.

I actually made $15 per 5 hrs. Sorry I rounded up 90$ but I did bring home $100 worth of unbought ice cream. I just had some tonight. Delicious.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

*6 hours sorry. 11am to 5 pm


----------



## Baishakia (Jan 2, 2015)

I volunteered for Uber Ice-cream on July 22,2015. I did very well. We all got 21 sets of ice-creams and I was sold out in 1 1/2 hours. I only worked from 11am to 1pm and went home as I got paid for 7 hours @ $15.00 an hour.


----------



## UberIceCream (Jul 22, 2015)

Baishakia said:


> I volunteered for Uber Ice-cream on July 22,2015. I did very well. We all got 21 sets of ice-creams and I was sold out in 1 1/2 hours. I only worked from 11am to 1pm and went home as I got paid for 7 hours @ $15.00 an hour.


When were you paid?


----------



## Baishakia (Jan 2, 2015)

Got paid today, 7-29-15. I see my ice cream deposit in my bank.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

The name sounds tasty, but will leave you with the taste of shit in your mouth just like everything else uber serves up.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

MagicOOB said:


> uberIceCream...
> That is correct.
> I am just going to wait the seven days and see what happens, which is fair because it states it in the contract.
> But I do have to say that the only thing that bothers me is not receiving a response to my inquiries.
> I have over the course of three days not received a response to any of my emails requests, and this has never happened before; for usually when I send uber partner support an email they get back to me with a response fairly quickly. Usually within a few hours, but never a whole day let alone three days. It's almost as if I'm being ignored or their holding out to respond for some reason.


Make an email template to copy paste and send to CSRs and any other Uber email you have & copy yourself. Send 2-3 times a day. Eventually you'll get answered. Then eventually you'll get the right answer. And I'd make sure Uber is paying people to read my emails until I got the right answer. You may have to change the subject lines occasionally.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Could be a Rocky Road for the driver.


^^^
Or Tutti-Fruity in West Hollywood.


----------

